# Solved: NetOp blank screen



## spihsm (Mar 18, 2011)

When I using NetOp v9.00 to connect to a Win2000 server, it shows blank screen only even I restarted the Win2000 server.

Checked under Computer Management --> Shared --> sessions, there was no user holding any session.
Checked c:\winnt\netop.ini, there do not have 'NODRIVER=1' exist.

I tried to remote to the server even its blank screen, when I click the 'Ctrl-Alt-Del' icon, the 'Ctrl-Alt-Del' screen will showup on the host console. Just my NetOp Guest screen is still blank.

Checked from NetOp history, it did have my connection to the Win2000 server.

Please advise how to bring the screen back. Many thanks.


----------



## spihsm (Mar 18, 2011)

1) use bmp in Connection properties
2) use optimize MTU size


----------



## boywonderuk (Apr 28, 2011)

Any one any idea why this would need changing? Had it running on a few servers here and it used to work fine using transfer host screen as commands


----------

